# Spittoon?



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 5, 2005)

Dug this out of a late 1800's dump. Have shown it to lot of people,some say it's a spittoon and could be worth quite a bit. Others say an old planter not worth much of anything. It appears to be hand made on a potters wheel. It is a little over 7 in. across and 4 1/2 in. high. Kept it as it was whole, no cracks, and just a couple little chips on the lip. Most pottery type stuff I dig is broken or cracked. Has leaves and flowers around the outside. Like to get some opinions, trash or treasure. I like it anyway.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm leaning towards the decorative pottery thingamajig rather than a spittoon.  To my knowledge, orlack there of[8D], spitoons are generally metal as they didn't absorb the ah, especturant or goobers.[] Is it just stained, or was it painted at one time?  If this came out of that same site as that wonderful case gin and T-handle bell pull at least you have an idea of age.  Hey it's whole, it's a nice piece, what else could you ask for?[]


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 5, 2005)

Prospector,

 Your item is a spittoon. its of the type commenly used in the 1880-1900 era we dig quite a lot of these broken. Nice find.

 Chris


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for ID. Guess it is worth saving then. Makes a good thing to store my dug marbles in anyway. Just curious about it.


----------

